
Cancer cure? Engineering non-immune cells to kill cancer cells - mariushn
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2017/11/171113111107.htm
======
DrScump

      the converter module transforms it from an inactive to inactive state.
    

I'm guessing that that is a typo.

